# Korilia



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i touched on it in piranha disscusion, but wanted to get some oppinions.

right now i'm running a cheap quiet one 1200. it's 300gph and i like the amount of flow... the suction cups blow though. i can only run it under supervision, otherwise the suction cups give, it falls and blows sand all over the place. i understand that i'm talking about a pump, as opposed to a powerhead. that's why i'm asking. the pump shoots a "jet" as opposed to a powerheads "wide" flow. i know i will need more gph with the korilia than i have with my quiet one. for those of you that don't know... i have a 5' 110g with 7 sub adult RBP. i'm looking at the korilia evo series. my tank is just fish, water, and sand... no plants or driftwood. what gph/model would you suggest? luckly my lfs is about the same price as online so i get to support them


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I would suggest a number 4, seeing as you have an existing canister, and will be adding another one. They move about 1200 gph in a nice wide current.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd do at least 4. I have a 4 in my 125 and it's good for circulation. The 1200gph is not neary as overpowering as it may seem. I think a 5-6 would even be fine if you want a bit of power instead of just circulation.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I use HK4 in 75g with FX5, in a 5ft tank I would want a little more current, the new evo has 1400gph if you don't want too much current. HK5 would be good too.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

thanks guys!







4 it is


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

What kind of price are you looking at with that Koralia 4? I'm seeing them online from $45-$60.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a #4 in my 6' tank, the p's love it.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i think the 4 is 55.00ish at lfs. 10 bucks more... i'll support the local guy


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Yea it was $10 more at my local store(I paid $60ish), and I rather support him than pet smart.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I got my K4 a while back on sale for about 50$


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.marineandreef.com/Hydor_Koralia_Evolution_Pump_Powerhead_s/615.htm Found this still not sure which I want.


----------

